# PT2399 at Mouser?



## cooder (Oct 28, 2020)

Does Mouser not have PT2399 chips or am I just missing the right search on their site?!? I'm in particular looking for smd PT2399 (they seem out of stcok at Smallbear).


----------



## rmfx (Oct 28, 2020)

Is this what you're looking for?









						PT2399S - Digital Delay IC
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2020)

I don’t think they carry them, they’re more of an industrial/automation supply company than a hobbyist one. There’s lots of overlap that benefit us but some things they just don’t have as they lean farther to the hobbyist end of the scale.


----------



## cooder (Oct 28, 2020)

rmfx said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thanks that's the one. Pain is that I would need to pay shipping from another supplier for this... sigh. But thanks for heads up.


Nostradoomus said:


> I don’t think they carry them, they’re more of an industrial/automation supply company than a hobbyist one. There’s lots of overlap that benefit us but some things they just don’t have as they lean farther to the hobbyist end of the scale.


Yep, I thought that a wee bit... thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2020)

May be worth waiting til your next Tayda order or something. If this happened a day earlier I would have thrown one in my cart and mailed it to you but alas, my stuff is halfway here already.


----------



## cooder (Oct 28, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> May be worth waiting til your next Tayda order or something. If this happened a day earlier I would have thrown one in my cart and mailed it to you but alas, my stuff is halfway here already.


Cheers. Tayda ones seem the wrong package size (150mil) and for the footprint I'm uisng I need 300mil smd package. Somehow I will solve this...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2020)

Dang! I’m sure you will.


----------

